# Acrylic Stand



## EPC

There is an acrylic stand at http://www.aoturnings.comthat is used for photographing their pens. This is the solution I would like to use to photograph my pens. Anyone know where I might be able to purchase a stand like that? I have yet to find it via a google search.


----------



## JimGo

You could try E-mailing Dario; that's his site.


----------



## Dario

LOL...I think I can help you.  []

Fangar makes them but I made that one myself.  It is easy but takes some time to make if you want the edges to look good. []


----------



## EPC

Dario,

I also got your email. I would love to know how it was made if you don't mind sharing either here or in email.

That explains why I couldn't google search it. LOL

The one you made looks great. It does an excellent job in showing off your pen without taking anything away from your work.


----------



## darbytee

You can also try Nile (nilecorp.com). They sell them for .70 each. Try this link: http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731 
Be advised, their shipping is slow. Good luck.


----------



## Dario

Again I want to mention that I got the idea from Fangar (James).  Here is how I'll do it...

1. Make a cardboard piece/pattern (this is the step I missed [:I]).  It will be flimsy but just try it (on various pens) to check the actual length you'll need.  I think you'll come up anywhre 6" - 7" long total.  Do factor in where you want the tip of the pen to be.

2. Decide on the width of the stand...I think you only need an inch or so.  Make sure you have enough to support your pen.

3. Cut a flexiglass strip depending on the dimensions you got from your pattern.  Use the thinnest plexiglass you can get (easier to bend [] )

4. Drill the hole that will hold the nib (so the pen won't slip down).  I chose to use a small brill bit and not too deep so it won't be too visible but it is up to you.  Note that small hole may not hold a closed pen RB or FP well.

5. Sand all the sides.  I used my sander to define the shape, round the edges and remove all the major saw marks.  On the part that will be the top, I sanded a shallow crevice to help hold the pen from slipping.  Then manually sand it through a course of 220, 320, 400, 600 then entire course of MM)  This all depends on how nice you want your sides to come out to.  NOTE: avoid sanding the flat surface of the plexi.

6. Bend.  To bend I used a candle.  You can also use a lighter if you wish. Know where you need to bend and start heating it SLOWLY.  DO NOT put the fire too close the plexi and keep it moving.  Once you feel it getting soft enough, bend it to desired shape.  It will take a few minutes to cool down and settle on the new shape.  CAUTION.  Plexi will be hot. DO NOT wet the plexi to cool down, it might cause it to crack.

Sanding the sides takes the longest...otherwise, it is fairly fast to make these stand.

Hope this info helps you. []


----------



## ctEaglesc

After sanding you can buff it with a plastic buffing compound, I use Dico(It's a blue compound if that means anything)


----------



## smitty

I cut the plexi on the scroll saw, before I do I wrap it in boxing tape this keeps the blade lubricated.  I also cut the half moon out on the scroll saw.  I then clamp the plexi in the vice between two pieces of wood and heat it with a small heat gun and bend it to the shape I want.  After it cools down I use a propane torch to melt the sides until it is clear.  Stay away about 4 inches from the flame.  The scroll saw blade leaves very fine teeth marks so it takes very little time with the torch until it is clear. I never use sand paper.


----------



## Fangar

Real men take way too much time, engineering tools to do things that can be done easier ways, but not as well...[]

Actually, I had this idead bouncing around for a while before I made it, but I have used it many times now for many different applications.  It works great and is fun to use:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15109&SearchTerms=bender

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Real men take way too much time, engineering tools to do things that can be done easier ways, but not as well...[]
> 
> Actually, I had this idead bouncing around for a while before I made it, but I have used it many times now for many different applications.  It works great and is fun to use:
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15109&SearchTerms=bender
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fangar



yeah right! Next I suppose your going to tell me real men wear turning frocks huh?


----------



## Fangar

They don't?


----------



## EPC

Lots of good suggestions. Thanks for all the responses. By far it appears Fangar has the best setup to make a stand out of plexi. But all I need is just one ITTY BITTY LOUSY STAND. So I do believe I will go with one one the simplier solutions. []


----------



## Daniel

Anyone iterested in a bulk buy on these stands? I will put it together. and postt a message about it in the bulk buy section.
postage to me on 100 is only $7 so it looks like they could be bought bulk for no more than $0.75 each shipping postage and everything.  
E-mail me if you are interested and how many. I will calculate definite prices based upon the number of takers.


----------



## Daniel

I've heard somewhere that you cna use heat to refinish the edges of the plexiglass. again don't touch the flame to the plastic. think I learned this from instructions on making aquariums from the stuff. I also know a guy that used to fabricate things from it. He was telling me how to glue it together. the seam has to be very tight and then you use something like alcohol or something at the joint and it bonds it back together. I will have to ask him again. just mulling over other ways to get the same results


----------



## EPC

Below is my 10th attempt at making the stand. If only I would of followed Dario's instructions things probably would of went easier. I figured if a candle was hot enough to make the bend that boiling water should do the trick. No such luck, it didn't make it plyable at all.

My next several attempts was to use a blow torch. That didn't work out so well either. Kept burning the plexi. I then tried a variation of Fangar's method by taking the glass off of my halogen. But since I couldn't get the entire piece in, my bends kept coming out crooked.

My last few pieces I held over my electric oven. That worked out pretty well for getting the bend.

Next came the finishing process for the edges. I tried sanding, I tried the blow torch. Neither of which came out very well.

Moral of the story? FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. If I had followed simple instructions I think I could of avoided a lot of frustration. I would have made the cardboard pattern before my 6th attempt. I would of sanded before making the bend. And I would of tried the candle method. 

Lesson learned for me. Anyway, the picture below will not be my final product. I ran out of plexi, so gotta wait until my next run to Lowes.


----------



## EPC

Ok ok ok....I learned my lesson. I followed the directions this time and had success. Picture below is the result. The only thing I changed on the directions is after sanding with 150 grit, I then used my dremel tool with polishing compound. Then finished up with the micro mesh.


----------



## Dario

Looking good!

The one I am using is my first and only attempt.  I will make another later...because this one is a bit short.

Very nice pens by the way []


----------



## EPC

Yeah yeah yeah....go ahead...rub it in. LOL....I know, I'm a slow learn sometimes. Again, thanks for all your advise. It's greatly appreciated.



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Looking good!
> 
> The one I am using is my first and only attempt.  I will make another later...because this one is a bit short.
> 
> Very nice pens by the way []


----------

